# Does it matter where I place my co2 diffuser?



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

I would say it doesn't matter where the diffuser is placed as long as you have good circulation in the tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's best to place it as low as possible while remaining in high flow. The longer the bubbles are in the water, the better. Right under the filter output is a good choice, because the bubbles get blown around everywhere. hth.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Yea thanks for the advice, i woke up this morning and the bubbles have started to flow. 

The only problem is they seem to get stuck halfway through the ladder. Then about 5 seconds later they will keep going and go out the top. Aren't the bubbles supposed to dissolve on the ladder? I have the tube placed halfway up the ladder (which the directions say to do for a 5gallon) to begin with so I'm sure I just need to move it down to the bottom of the ladder to give the bubble more time to zig zag. I was just too rushed before work to mess with it. 

Anybody use the Hagen system? What do your bubbles do?


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't have a Hagen system, but I wouldn't think getting stuck would be a problem. The longer it takes to get to the top of the tank and pop the better, right?


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah, the diffusion rate will be close to 100% if you use a glass co2 diffuser. with a ceramic pad.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

go ahead and stick the tube at the bottom, to see if you get any better results. I think that sometimes these ladders need a little time to "break in" i.e. get a coat of slime or whatever and that affects how it works (I'm not sure if it's for better or for worse, I'm trying to remember what people said in an old thread that I read about a year ago)


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> go ahead and stick the tube at the bottom, to see if you get any better results. I think that sometimes these ladders need a little time to "break in" i.e. get a coat of slime or whatever and that affects how it works (I'm not sure if it's for better or for worse, I'm trying to remember what people said in an old thread that I read about a year ago)


I remember that. They don't work too well either way, but they work better once broken in.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

kid creole said:


> I remember that. They don't work too well either way, but they work better once broken in.


haha, it's good to know that I'm not going crazy


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> go ahead and stick the tube at the bottom, to see if you get any better results. I think that sometimes these ladders need a little time to "break in" i.e. get a coat of slime or whatever and that affects how it works (I'm not sure if it's for better or for worse, I'm trying to remember what people said in an old thread that I read about a year ago)


This is how it works for me. The longer I leave it in my tank uncleaned, the slower the bubbles climb. The bubbles are really tiny by the time they reach the top of the ladder.

I don't know why the directions would suggest placing the outlet half way up. Put it at the bottom. I don't think you'll poison anything with it. It works well in my 10g. It should work great in a 5g.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I moved it to the bottom this afternoon and it seems to be doing pretty good now. Of course the bubbles get stuck on occasion but I can tell its getting better.

I received my HC in the mail today and attempted to plant it. I read lots of posts saying how hard it was to plant, well they were right. I ordered two pots of it and each was 2"x2" so I had quite a bit for the area I am wanting to cover. I just broke each pot into quarters and planted. Is it alright if its not deep in the substrate? Since its in bunches it seems to be above the surface, but its stayed down for several hours now. So as long as it doesnt float to the surface will it eventually take root? Or does it need to be deep in the eco complete?


----------

